# How long can you take Benzo's before you become addicted?



## tweezerr (Jul 31, 2011)

I have started to take Klonopin at it is working amazing for my anxiety. I am on my 5th day. I take .25mg-.5mg twice a day. 

How many days in a row can I take this drug before I will experience withdraw when I come off it? 

Thanks!


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Take it as prescribed by your doctor.

It is best for short term use. Tolerance and dependence is different for every person. Some people have been on benzos for years, others experience tolerance problems fairly quickly.

Most recommend to take is as-needed and not daily to prevent problems. If you are able to take it once or twice a week, you'll have no problems. With daily use, it is more likely that your tolerance will increase and you'll be seeking a higher dose from your doctor. Then it's up to you and your doctor on how you want to continue.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

It depends from person to person, but it can take as little as a few weeks to like a couple of months, if you take it everyday.

You may be psychologically addicted already though. 

I recommend you get off the junk ASAP, unless you know you only need it every once in awhile.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I believe I am already addicted.


----------



## tweezerr (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I'm definitely being very careful to make sure I don't become dependent, I've read way too many horror stories.

I'm just overall curious as to how careful I need to be, how easy it is to become dependent/addicted. 

From the responses it seems like it is different for everyone ........but just in general if you were the type of person that gets addicted to benzos, how long would it take if you take it everyday.

Also is there any issue becoming dependent if you take it 3-4 days a week at just one small dose on those days


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

It doesn't take long at all. The feeling they provide just makes it too easy to abuse. 

I went from 1mg of xanax xr, to 2, to 3, and currently on 4mg/day over a course of the last year. 1mg of xanax XR used to knock me out within 20 minutes. Now I can take 4 mg at once and I get that "good" feeling that 1 mg used to give me, and it's not even as "good" as it was with 1mg back when.

I'm definitely dependent/addicted to it at this point. I dream of having piles of xanax pills on my desk, similar to the mountains of cocaine in the movie Scarface... I'm sure that isn't a good thing but I laugh at the thought at the same time. Ha. Seriously though, it only takes a couple hours past my usual time and I start getting the sweats and it goes down hill in a hurry.

The goal of my benzo use was to get me to do stuff. Go outside, go to stores, go back to school, etc. Get "used" to these things, and then slowly taper off benzo/keep use to a minimum. It definitely eased my anxiety, but I didn't push it hard enough in the beginning to really "get out."

I think I waited too long to "test" my Xanax. I should have started school last winter (January), however, I'm going to give school a go in 4 weeks. If it goes well, I'll continue to take it and probably continue to get higher doses until my p-doc sets the limit. If school doesn't go well, I'll start the taper down/withdrawal process and go from there...


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I was prescribed to take Lorazepam only when needed, but not more than a few times a week. I take about .5 - 1mg about once every 2-3 weeks. Although there was one week I took 1mg about four days in row, which happened about 6 weeks ago, but haven't used them since, so guess that indicates I'm not addicted.

If you're really concerned about becoming addicted, in addition to asking here, you should talk to your p-doc.

Good luck


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I've never been addicted to benzos, nor has Dr House I can guarantee you that (the poster, lol not the character which was addicted to vicodin). I can't really say when you'll feel withdrawal, I've seen some people say as little as two weeks. There's a difference implied between dependence and addiction.

But I would advise you not to take them everyday and just a few days a week unless it's absolutely necessary, ie to keep your job or prevent panic attacks.


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Addiction? I've been taking the same dose of clonazepam for about 8 years now, still works a treat.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

49erJT said:


> Same here


you guys dont build tolerance?


----------



## gillettecavalcad3 (Jul 9, 2009)

No tolerance at all. I went from not leaving my house to going to university and doing my second degree. Hell, ....I'm writing this from summer school. Drugs changed my life. Clonazepam 'just works', ....that's all I can say. I take the same dose everyday and have done for years and years.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Benzos are great...........Paxil withdrawl was far worse than any Xanax withdrawl iv had........Been Taking .5 MG to 1 MG PRN For a year Even when i was up to 2-4 MG A day sure i had withdrawl but Paxil withdrawl was far worse. Paxil i feel like a zombie and im bitter and angry...........Benzos im happy giggly and love life................hmmmmm hard to choose which pill i want? :idea The only thing i like about SSRI's is they delay the REM cycle and prevent sleep paralysis which i used to get alot. In terms of helping my SA stimulants have done a wonder. Paxil might as well be a Sugar/Zombie/Sexual side effect pill hehehe. Does 0 for SA....I Just enjoy the delayed REM cycle so i dont get sleep paralysis. Other than that it just turns me into a zombie lol. Stimulants + Benzos = SHEER EPIC WIN


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

49erJT said:


> Sleep paralysis in REM is a good thing right? It keeps people from acting out their crazy *** dreams. haha


Yeah but when i go into REM To early you end up paralyzed with Sleep paralysis while your still concious. it sucks! SSRI's delay the REM cycle hence preventing the sleep paralysis.


----------

